# Auswählen welches Betriebssystem gestartet werden soll



## Talla2XLC18 (14. November 2004)

*Auswählen welches Betriebssystem gestartet werden soll*

Hallo,
bei mir kommt am anfang wenn ich den PC einschalte das auswahl menü welches betriebssystem ich starten soll (bei mit Win98 und XP)
Kann ich das irgendwie abschalten dass dieses menp nicht mehr kommt, und dass automatisch Win XP gestartet wird???

MFG
Talla


----------



## wEEt (14. November 2004)

*AW: Auswählen welches Betriebssystem gestartet werden soll*

Systemsteuerung/System/Erweitert/Starten und Wiederherstellen/Einstellungen/Standardbetriebssystem --> Windows XP

PS: Ab damit ins Windows-Forum


----------



## Talla2XLC18 (14. November 2004)

*AW: Auswählen welches Betriebssystem gestartet werden soll*



			
				wEEt am 14.11.2004 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Systemsteuerung/System/Erweitert/Starten und Wiederherstellen/Einstellungen/Standardbetriebssystem --> Windows XP
> 
> PS: Ab damit ins Windows-Forum



Danke !!!


----------



## Hoschi08 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Auswählen welches Betriebssystem gestartet werden soll*



			
				Talla2XLC18 am 14.11.2004 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bei mir kommt am anfang wenn ich den PC einschalte das auswahl menü welches betriebssystem ich starten soll (bei mit Win98 und XP)
> Kann ich das irgendwie abschalten dass dieses menp nicht mehr kommt, und dass automatisch Win XP gestartet wird???
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe einfach mal,das du die systeme auf jeweils eigenen partitionen(sprich laufwerken) installert hast.Dann kannst du die bootreihenfolge im bios einstellen,wenn nicht solltest du dir einen boot+partitionsmanager wie zb acronis zulegen.Forsche einfach mal die diversen PCGH dvds durch,da wirst du schon was brauchbares finden.Allerdings frag ich mich wofür du
noch win98 brauchst,da du deren funktionen zum grössten teil auch in winXP
wiederfindest.Optimal wäre ein wechselrahmen,so das du nur die festplatte wechseln müsstest,auf der einen win98 auf der andern dein XP.Auf die weise können sich deine systeme auch nicht ins gehege kommen.
Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.


----------

